# Trade or Take near San Marcos, TX



## CM1429

Considering shutting down my two 10 gallon tanks as my new place in San Marcos may not be able to accomodate those plus my 15 gallon. Tanks will come with flourescent lighting hood...filter is negotiable, take or leave, no skin off my back. Need a bit of time to rehome the fishies or get my 15 set up quickly. Tanks will be cleaned well. If you have a 20 or 15 for trade, I'd be more than happy to take it. 

PM me if interested and we'll keep in touch on the matter.


----------

